# Groomer recommendation in CT



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I know there are a few of us in Connecticut. I am looking for groomer recommendations. Up to this point, I have been doing all of Oscar's grooming, but I'd like to get him done at least once professionally to get him used to it. He's 7 months at this point, and I like the length of his coat. I really just want trimming around his eyes, feet and sanitary areas, as well as nail trimming, etc. Given the horror stories I've seen here, I'm prepared with pictures of exactly what I want, but having a groomer that's worked on other member Havs would be a real bonus.

Thanks in advance,
Kevin


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry Kevin, I have always done my boys' hair myself. I am too affraid of how much a groomer may cut, even if I request that he/she doesn't cut any hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! I'm with you, Zuri! Though I do use a groomer, it's only under my supervision. The funniest thing is that at the moment, my regular gal is out on disability. When I took Kodi in to be done by the gal who is covering for her, my regular groomer came by too. The poor girl! She had TWO of us hovering over her to make sure she didn't remove too much hair!ound:


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

You might want to talk to Jen at Posh Pups in Vernon. I have taken Misty there and Jen was ok and comfortable with only doing what I directed. She has a good reputation and grooms lots of Tabetin Terriers as well as other longcoated dogs. Located on Rt30,take 84E and get off exit 67, Route 31. turn right, and at the next light turn right again on to Route 30 North for about half mile. Location is on the right hand side of the road. Closed Sunday and Monday. Sorry, I don't have the phone number handy.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Kevin, where abouts are you? I bring Rollie to Where the Fur Flies in Naugatuck and I've been very happy with them there.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Pampered Pets in Old Saybrook is just fantastic! I've been taking both dogs there for more than 2 years.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The thing about groomers is that they want their clients well groomed which to them means clean, clean shaved and neat. Obviously they do not know the Havanese breed.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually, I found someone in my hometown of West Hartford. Her business name is Honey's Haven. I found her on Yahoo with some good online recommendations. When I called to make an appointment, it was 10 days out. First good sign. Thriving business with many clients. When I told her I had a Havanese, she didn't ask "A What?" Second good sign. I asked if she's familiar with the breed, and she answered that she has a few as clients. When I dropped Oscar off this morning, I had a picture and specific instructions. She took one look at the picture and said "so you basically just want me to round him off, and trim around his eyes." She then went to meet Oscar, and then picked him up and was stroking him in her arms. He seemed real comfortable with her. She commented that I am doing a great job maintaining him in such a long coat. She noted that he had very few mats, and those that she could feel were not bad and would easily come out. He is starting to blow coat, so this made me feel real good. I left him there, playing (well) with all the other dogs already there at 7:10 am. She called at around 11:00 am to tell me he was ready to pick-up anytime. I got him around 12:30, and he looked awesome. I'm sold. She did a great job, he was comfortable there, and her prices are very reasonable. I'll post pictures later when I get a chance.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Actually, I found someone in my hometown of West Hartford. Her business name is Honey's Haven. I found her on Yahoo with some good online recommendations. When I called to make an appointment, it was 10 days out. First good sign. Thriving business with many clients. When I told her I had a Havanese, she didn't ask "A What?" Second good sign. I asked if she's familiar with the breed, and she answered that she has a few as clients. When I dropped Oscar off this morning, I had a picture and specific instructions. She took one look at the picture and said "so you basically just want me to round him off, and trim around his eyes." She then went to meet Oscar, and then picked him up and was stroking him in her arms. He seemed real comfortable with her. She commented that I am doing a great job maintaining him in such a long coat. She noted that he had very few mats, and those that she could feel were not bad and would easily come out. He is starting to blow coat, so this made me feel real good. I left him there, playing (well) with all the other dogs already there at 7:10 am. She called at around 11:00 am to tell me he was ready to pick-up anytime. I got him around 12:30, and he looked awesome. I'm sold. She did a great job, he was comfortable there, and her prices are very reasonable. I'll post pictures later when I get a chance.


Yes, pics please.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

*Pics*

See this thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17396


----------

